# 460 PTO problem



## DocZ (Mar 14, 2012)

The PTO on my 460 operates fine, no slipage. However I can not disengage it. The handle moves back and forth freely. Have tried to adjust the linkage but that didn't help. Was wondering what might be the problem before I tear into things.


----------

